# Healthy lunch ideas



## yak sao (Dec 2, 2010)

I decided today that I am giving up fast food. I don't eat a lot of it, I try to do Subway or that sort of thing most of the time. But I'm also sick of spending all the $ on lunch.
I take my lunch from time to time but I seem to fall into the same old ruts of sandwich, soup, blah blah.....

What are some of the things you eat for a healthy lifestyle?


----------



## oaktree (Dec 2, 2010)

yak sao said:


> I decided today that I am giving up fast food. I don't eat a lot of it, I try to do Subway or that sort of thing most of the time. But I'm also sick of spending all the $ on lunch.
> I take my lunch from time to time but I seem to fall into the same old ruts of sandwich, soup, blah blah.....
> 
> What are some of the things you eat for a healthy lifestyle?


 
A typical lunch for me is centered around fruit and vegetables.

grapes,apple,banana,carrot,followed by homemade soup with plenty of vegetables and herbs.

Sometimes I eat a sweet potato with cooked spinach onions tomato and broccoli

Other times it is a sandwich like tuna or turkey with spinach and watercress and parsely tomatoes avacado and mustard. instead of chips I eat fruit or vegetable

Maybe oatmeal or cereal with flaxseed and berries and banana some walnuts,soynuts and almonds

You can eat small pasta filled with tomato sauce fresh herbs,spinach onions tomatoes,mushrooms and peppers.

Be creative combine foods try to fit more fruits and vegetables. Applesauce is a wonderful dip and so is yogurt. Have fun.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you do is your 'lunch' is in the middle of the night? Eating on shift is my biggest problem. it's hard to keep to any eating plan when at work, something may come just as you are about to eat or nothing is happening and it's tempting to have something then. The cold weather makes you want more hot food and drinks too. I find bread and sandwiches aren't very good during the night.


----------

